# Calendar



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

I have tried to order a calendar but all I get is error message. What is the problem.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Worked for me, must be you!


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I've noticed that if you add the calendar to the cart from the first page in the logo shop, it will give an error, but it will still add it to the cart. Click on your back button, then you can click on 'Checkout' on the right hand side. If you're getting errors anywhere else, please let me know. I know that others are getting it to work fine, I've had a good number of orders already.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am still haveing problems I sent a second message to Shad in the Moderators froum


----------



## dadreier (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,

Still having a problem.

Tried your fix, but won't work. Calendar is in cart, but can't check out.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Still getting the errors message


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

what web browser and what version are you using? can you send me a screen shot of the error?


----------



## dadreier (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm using IE 8.

When I hit the checkout button I get "A critical error has occurred. Input string was not in a correct format".

Oddly, I can add more calendars to the cart, because it now shows I have two in there after I tried the process again.


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I was just able to duplicate the issue. It only happens in IE. You can complete a purchase in firefox. I will be working on this all night.. Most likely will be installing a new shopping cart system tonight.. The developer of the current one has gone out of business and no longer supports it.


----------



## dadreier (Jan 2, 2008)

Shad,

At your suggestion, I switched over to Firefox and tried it again. 

This time I was able to properly order my calendar, although I did have to employ the "workaround" you previously mentioned.

Thanks.

Dennis


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

This is going that have to wait till tomorrow.. In the meantime, you can still place an order with Firefox. I hope to have a new shopping cart up tomorrow.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Come on guys.

I just turned 64

My sister was a only Child.

I got all these things agaist me. 

Tell me how to get to Firefox?


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

Posted By John J on 22 Nov 2009 11:57 PM 
Come on guys.

I just turned 64

My sister was a only Child.

I got all these things agaist me. 

Tell me how to get to Firefox?


Here you go John.
Ralph
http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok I went to Firefox. How do I buy the calander from FireFox?


----------



## dadreier (Jan 2, 2008)

John,

Firefox is a browser. It performs the same function as Internet Explorer. Since IE apparently triggers a bug when attempting to order the calendar, the suggestion is to download Firefox as an extra browser and use it to place the order. The download will give you a Firefox icon. Just click on it and proceed to surf the web as usual. Click on the IE icon and IE will take over.

It is easy to keep IE as the default explorer. Instructions with Firefox download will ask you if you want to change to it as the default browser. Just check "no".

Having two browsers allows you to switch back and forth.

If you later find that you like Firefox more than IE, it is easy to make Firefox the default.

There is absolutely no problem with having more than one browser to choose from.

Dennis


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

All Is Well 

Shad has the order system fixed.

I just ordered my Calendars.

Not worried about recieving them for X mass Just the end of the year.


----------

